# Puppy crate size



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

I am picking up a nine week old male GSD puppy tomorrow, and I would like to buy a crate beforehand for crate training. I would prefer to get an appropriately sized one that will be easy to move around, then upgrade to a larger size as required (i.e. not a large crate with dividers). I am thinking of using these basic models from Petsmart, but I'm unclear on which size I should get to start. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure why you'd be against a large crate that has a divider. They work very nice and "grow" with your puppy as they grow.

And how many times do you think you'll be moving the crate? Usually you want the crate setup where it's going to be permanently so the dog gets use to it's new home. Some will say to start out in your bedroom, then put it where the crate will be permanently but personally I don't agree with that method. You start the dog where the dog is going to stay. And it's not a place of punishment or "time-out", its to be used as a safe place to keep your puppy/dog when they can't be supervised. In time the dog will look at the crate as his/her den.

Not sure if that helps but thats where I stand... and CONGRATS on the new puppy and remember... photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well technically the crate should be large enough for the pup/dog to be able to stand up turn around and laydown, no bigger as it will use one end to sleep in and another to use as the "potty" place which can cause some issues with housebreaking.... The PROS about having a larger sized one that will fit the dog when its older with dividers to make it smaller for now is that your not going to have to keep buying a new crate as soon as he out grows the smaller one but if money is not the issue than by all means get one that is appropriate for his/her size and upgrade when needed


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I did the big crate with movable divider, it worked out great!

Your puppy will out grow the smaller one in no time flat, trust me. My pup put on 10 lbs a month until she was 5 months old!


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

My advise would be do not under estimate how fast your pup will grow, at 9 weeks you will bring home a fluffy little thing that can fit into a small cat carrier......less than two months later you will have a dog bigger than a Labrador (Duke is 16 weeks old and was taller and longer than an adult Labrador we met at the park today)

If you do decide to buy a small starter crate don't expect it to last long. You are going to need a crate that is bulk and hard to move around within two months maximum

We started duke in a 42" crate, I think that is about the size he will need.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

To tell you the truth, it's not really my choice, but a concession. I would have no problem with the divided crate arrangement, and I really do understand the need to be consistent with a puppy. It is possible we could switch to that when the puppy outgrows the first crate. The money is not an issue at all, and I do realize puppies grow like crazy when they are young.

I know how you are supposed to size a crate for a dog, but I would like to have it ready for tomorrow, and I obviously don't have the puppy to measure. Perhaps I should just ask the breeder to recommend a size fir that Petsmart crate?

Is there a preferred divided crate available from Petsmart if we decide to go that route? I think it would have to be plastic rather than wire.


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

The 24" crate would be fine to bring him home in but I doubt it would last beyond a couple of weeks

RE changing crates & constancy, I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you use some of the same bedding your dog will be fine with a change.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion. I will go take a look in person tonight


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

When I got my 8 week old GSD I got the largest crate they had at petsmart which is what I still use to this day. I never had to use a divider or anything like that and he never messed in his overly large kennel not 1 time. I think every dog is different on this. I would buy one that it can grow into then worry on how to make the area smaller if you find out the big kennel don't work.


----------



## Anja vom Spokane (Jan 13, 2013)

you will read a lot about getting a small crate or a divider to limit their movement. I always get what they will fit in as an adult and no divider. Anja and my other GSD's have never had any "accidents" by having too much room. YMMV


----------



## sanjaydogowner (Jan 9, 2021)

Bob_McBob said:


> I am picking up a nine week old male GSD puppy tomorrow, and I would like to buy a crate beforehand for crate training. I would prefer to get an appropriately sized one that will be easy to move around, then upgrade to a larger size as required (i.e. not a large crate with dividers). I am thinking of using these basic models from Petsmart, but I'm unclear on which size I should get to start. Any advice would be much appreciated!


hello! I'm in the same predicament. Would be great to know where you landed? I also want a crate for a couple of months, and then upgrade to one that'll be his "dog house" and spend the real money on that. Would greatly appreciate any help. 
Best,
Sanjay


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

7 year old thread Anjay. 
Not sure why you feel that you need to, but I guess a 30" crate would hold a puppy for a few weeks, personally I wouldn't go smaller. Like others below, I started my puppies in a 40-42" crate, sufficient for most grown GSD and my current pup who was very long was moved into a 48" crate within a few months.

No dividers (I like the idea of them in theory, just never used them), no accidents in the crate, not a single one. And I think they sleep more restfully. 

PS cover the crate with a dark blanket.


----------



## sanjaydogowner (Jan 9, 2021)

WNGD said:


> 7 year old thread Anjay.
> Not sure why you feel that you need to, but I guess a 30" crate would hold a puppy for a few weeks, personally I wouldn't go smaller. Like others below, I started my puppies in a 40-42" crate, sufficient for most grown GSD and my current pup who was very long was moved into a 48" crate within a few months.
> 
> No dividers (I like the idea of them in theory, just never used them), no accidents in the crate, not a single one. And I think they sleep more restfully.
> ...


thank you for taking the time. I guess it’s just while I nail the potty training bit. Anyway, thanks again for the advice.


----------

